# Darf man zu zweit angeln?



## sfera-haiza (24. Mai 2011)

Undzwar ist meine Angelprüfung nun auch schon einige Zeit her, aber ich bin mir gerade bei einer Grundsatzfrage nicht sicher:

Wenn ich an ein Gewässer gehe wo die Karte mich zum angeln mit 2 Ruten berechtigt ist es dann legitim, wenn meine Freundin mit meiner zweiten Angel spinfischend hinter mit herläuft in einigen Metern Abstand? 

( Klar gibts Gewässer da steht drin nur 1 Spinangel, aber ich gehe mal von dem Fall aus wo es nicht drin steht. )

Denn wenn es zum Biss kommt bin ich, der ja die Prüfung ablegte, dazu bereit das Tier ordnungsgemäß von dem Harken zu nehmen und mich drum zu kümmern.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*

Servus,

Ohne angelschein bzw Gewässerkarte darf sie nicht angeln.
Mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> Undzwar ist meine Angelprüfung nun auch schon einige Zeit her, aber ich bin mir gerade bei einer Grundsatzfrage nicht sicher:
> 
> Wenn ich an ein Gewässer gehe wo die Karte mich zum angeln mit 2 Ruten berechtigt ist es dann legitim, wenn meine Freundin mit meiner zweiten Angel spinfischend hinter mit herläuft in einigen Metern Abstand?
> 
> ...


 


Auf wieviele Personen wird denn die Karte ausgestellt?
Nur auf dich,oder auch auf deine Freundin?:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## wallerhunters (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*

soviel wie ich weis darf man überall nur eine spinnfischrute und eine grundangel nutzen oder 2 grundangeln. einer könnte aber spinnen fischen und der andere grundangeln... muss doch keiner wissen wem die grundangelgehört....  natürlich dem mit angelschein und gewässerkarte.


----------



## sfera-haiza (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*

Ah ok, dass klingt schonmal auch nicht dumm.
Danke für die Infos.

Dann mache ichs einfach, denn ich will jetzt nach einigen Jahren nichtmehr angeln unbedingt los und es guckt mir in den Fingern zumal ich gerade ein gutes stilles Gewässer mal wieder testen mag welches Hecht / Wels/ Forelle drin hat und recht klein ist.

Ich denke mal wenn ich Hecht / Forelle mit der Spinrute befeischen möchte ein wenig nebenbei eine weitere Rute auswerfe die ich weiter raus platziere  kanns sicher nicht schaden. 

Werde dazu mal einen Post eröffnen im entsprechendem Bereich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*



wallerhunters schrieb:


> soviel wie ich weis *darf man überall nur eine spinnfischrute und eine grundangel nutzen oder 2 grundangeln*. einer könnte aber spinnen fischen und der andere grundangeln*... muss doch keiner wissen wem die grundangelgehört....*  natürlich dem mit angelschein und gewässerkarte.


 


Bei uns im Verein darfst du sogar bei entsprechendem
Geschick mit 3 Spinruten angeln.

Und zu Punkt 2: Die Frage bezog sich aufs dürfen,und nicht
nach eigenem Ermessen handeln.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Donnergugi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*

Hey Leute,



wallerhunters schrieb:


> soviel wie ich weis darf man überall nur eine spinnfischrute und eine grundangel nutzen oder 2 grundangeln.



Nicht überall, aber in den meisten Fällen.
Das kommt ganz darauf an was deine Gewässerkarte/Gastanglerkarte/Verein vorgibt.
An meinem "Hausgewässer" ist es als Gastangler auch so.



wallerhunters schrieb:


> ...einer  könnte aber spinnen fischen und der andere grundangeln... muss doch  keiner wissen wem die grundangelgehört....  natürlich dem mit  angelschein und gewässerkarte.



Sehe ich kritisch... Denke das geht nicht. In Hessen war es bis 2010 erlaubt, da man sich durch eine Person unterstützen lassen durfte, die dann nur eine Handangel führt. Seit 2011 allerdings wurde dies rausgestrichen und man darf ab jetzt in Hessen nur noch unterstützt werden, wenn man aufgrund körperlicher Beeinträchtigung nicht mehr in der Lage dazu ist.
Kann man hier nochmal unter § 25 genau nachlesen: 
http://www.hessen.de/irj/RPDA_Internet?cid=7c939dc7fdf5bfa72af32ec174017d1b


Hier mal der Auszug:



> *Vierter Teil*
> 
> * Fischereischein*​
> 
> ...


Vor 2011 stand dort:


> Fischereigesetz § 25 Fischereischeinpflicht (2):
> 
> *Wer volljährig und zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, kann sich von  weiteren Personen unterstützen lassen, von denen jedoch nur eine den  Fischfang mit der Handangel ausüben darf.*


Ich persönlich find das mehr als schade. Denn wie sonst kann ich jetzt Freunde für mein Hobby begeistern, die nicht bereit sind für ein potentielles Hobby ca. 200 € auszugeben, bis sie dann mal nach dem Gesetz eine Angel in die Hand nehmen dürfen.
Ich denke so wird es in Hessen schwer für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Vom Zuschauen alleine lassen sich die Leute mit dem Angelfieber nur schwer infizieren. Wenn sie allerdings mal einen kleinen Fisch herausstippen oder so, dann wissen sie meist erst, was wir Angler an der ganzen Sache toll finden.

Und ganz nebenbei wird das die Angelegenheit mit den Schwarzanglern nicht gerade verbessern. Viele Leute kommen doch erst durchs Schwarzangeln zu ihrem Schein irgendwann mal, weil sie keine Lust mehr auf Kontrollen haben. Viel schöner fänd ich es, wenn die Vereine mal eine Art Tag der offenen Tür veranstalten würden, wo sich jeder erfahrene Angler mal als Mentor einen Interessenten schnappt und mit ihm ans Wasser geht. Ihm dann vielleicht mal eine Rute in die Hand drückt und ein paar Fische fangen lässt. 
So würde vielleicht auch der Mitgliederzulauf der Vereine steigen.

... meine Meinung dazu #c

Gruß


----------



## familienvater (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*

Grundsätzlich darf nach meinem Ermessen , nur derjenige auch angeln , der die entsprechende Erlaubnis hat. Alles andere ist eigentlich Wilderei . Aber viele Vereine und Aufseher sind in diesm Bereich (Freundin/Kinder ) nicht so streng , was ich auch in Ord-
nung finde . Wie sollen sonst zum Beispiel Kinder an die Materie herangeführt werden .
MFG und Petri Heil vom 
familienvater   #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*



familienvater schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich darf nach meinem Ermessen , nur derjenige auch angeln , der die entsprechende Erlaubnis hat. Alles andere ist eigentlich Wilderei . Aber viele Vereine und Aufseher sind in diesm Bereich (Freundin/Kinder ) nicht so streng , was ich auch in Ord-
> nung finde . Wie sollen sonst zum Beispiel Kinder an die Materie herangeführt werden .
> MFG und Petri Heil vom
> familienvater #h


 


Ich gebe dir völlig Recht.:m
Aber die Frage bezog sich nun mal aufs dürfen,und nicht
was der gesunde Menschenverstand zulässt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Donnergugi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*

Hi,

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das genau mit den Kindern hier im Gesetz gemeint ist:


> *§ 25*
> 
> * Fischereischeinpflicht*
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe das so, dass die Kinder nur dann "helfen" dürfen, wenn ein berechtigte Person nicht mehr in der Lage ist. >>Heißt das etwa, das der kleine Junge von 8 Jahren nur noch mit Opa gehen darf, der schon kaum mehr laufen kann?<<

Desweiteren frag ich mich, ob die im letzten Absatz angesprochene Person, die das Kind heranführen soll, dann solch eine Person ist, bzw.es auch gilt, wenn sie nicht mehr selbst in der Lage ist. (Bezieht sich auch auf die erste Sache). Also ob dann ein Dritter dabei sein muss der Fischereiberechtigt ist oder ob der zählt, der zwar berechtigt ist aber nicht in der Lage ist.

Gruß, Gugi


----------



## micha84 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zuzweit angeln?*

In BW ist es so geregelt das nur die Person angeln darf wo den Angelschein besitzt. 

ABER die meisten Pächter sind so weit kulant das wen die zweite Person mitangeln nichts passiert, solange du in der nähe bist sollte alles glatt gehen. Aber ich würde den Pächter davor nachfragen wie er sieht.


Die Vereine betreiben dieses "ausprobieren" als eine Art Blutlecken und hoffen das Leute ohne Angelschein nun eins machen und Geld in den See reinschmeissen .


----------



## sfera-haiza (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Ok, alles klar, ist die Sache rechtlich also schonmal klar und Menschlich ist das ebenfalls nachvollziehbar.


Angelschein ist für mich eh eine Sache die sicher Sinnoll ist, aber kein Gesetz ist im eigentlichem Sinne soweit ich weiß, denn man darf ja an Forellenpuffs auch ohne Schein angeln und an der See wird ja auch kein Schein benötigt.

Heißt doch für mich , dass normalerweise ein Verein sagen könnte  " Nein, bei uns darf jeder Angeln der Lust dazu hat! Er kauft sich eine Tageskarte oder zahlt den Fang und gut ist" ohne einen Schein zu verlagen. 
Ist das nicht bloß eine Vereinbarung mit dem Schein?


----------



## micha84 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> Ok, alles klar, ist die Sache rechtlich also schonmal klar und Menschlich ist das ebenfalls nachvollziehbar.
> 
> 
> Angelschein ist für mich eh eine Sache die sicher Sinnoll ist, aber kein Gesetz ist im eigentlichem Sinne soweit ich weiß, denn man darf ja an Forellenpuffs auch ohne Schein angeln und an der See wird ja auch kein Schein benötigt.
> ...




Nein nein so darf man das auch nicht auffassen. Die Forellenpuffs wo Angelschein angeln darf haben eine bestimmte grösse somit unterliegen diese nicht der Gesetzliche Fischereiaufsicht, hat aber ein Teich oder See eine bestimmte grösse müssen Gesetze eingehalten werden und wen freigabe für Angler gegeben ist dan nur mit Angelschein.

Auf was ich anspielen ist das der zweiter Angler eher als "Helfer" gedacht ist, ein Helfer darf zumindest in BW nicht aktiv angeln laut Gesetz. Aber der Pächter sagt oftmals nichts dagegen wen der Helfer auch mal eine Rute in der Hand hat und mal ein Fisch raushollt solange der Angelschein besitzer in der nähe ist. Das muss man aber abklären wie weit der Pächter mit dem Helfer sieht, manche halten sich sehr Streng an den Gesetz und manche wollen nur Personen am See haben nur einen Angelschein+Tageskarte haben sonsten droht richtig gute Geldstrafe.


----------



## Donnergugi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Das mit der Größe der Gewässer und Zuchtanlagen (FP) ist quatsch. Es gibt ein unabhängiges Fischereigesetz, das für alle Fisch gilt, egal ob im Gartenteich oder im Fluss. Du darfst auch laut hessischen Gesetz kein Fisch beangeln, der sich in deinem hauseigenem Gewässer befindet, wenn du nicht den Fischereischein besitzt. Gewässerschein würde zwar in dem Fall wegfallen, aber es ersetzt nicht den Fischereischein. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist weiß ich nicht genau. Wo eben kein Kläger ist, ist auch kein Richter. Aber das schützt nicht vor Unrecht vor dem Gesetz. Klar haben manche eigens dafür eingesetze Fischereiaufseher ihre eigenen Vorstellung zur Auslegung und Durchsetzung der Gesetze, allerdings wird das zuständige Ordnungsamt oder die Polizei das anders sehen, solange sie Dienst nach Vorschrift machen.
Vielleicht solltet ihr auch mal die Zeit, vielleicht am Wasser, nehmen und euch mal für das Bundesland entsprechend euer Fischereigesetz durchlesen. Da steht in der Regel alles drin, was eure Fragen beantwortet. Desweiteren bringt sowas auch Vorteile in einer Diskussion mit dem ein oder anderem Aufseher, der sich fälschlicherweise im Recht fühlt. 

@ sfera-haiza: Nein auch an den FP brauch man einen (zumindestens in Hessen und sicherlich auch in den meisten anderen BL) gültigen Fischereischein

@ micha84 Ich gebe dir Recht, bereichtigt ist nur der, der den Schein hat und das mit dem "Helfen" ist nicht als aktives Angeln aufzufassen. Wie hart durchgegriffen wird hängt in der Tat von den jeweiligen eingesetzen Aufseher ab. Allerdings ist es dennoch offiziell verboten die Angel als "Helfer" zu führen (bis auf o.g. Ausnahmen). 
P.S: Bitte lies dir deine Posts doch nochmal auf Rechtschreibfehler durch, die sind kaum leserlich.

Gruß


----------



## Sneep (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Hallo,

wir sollten immer das Bundesland dazu nennen.

In Hessen gibt es die sogenannte Helferregel. Der Staat erlaubt es, dass unter bestimmten Umständen eine 2. Person mitangelt. Der Inhaber des Fischrechtes muss aber auch damit einverstanden sein (siehe Erlaubnisschein).

In den anderen Bundesländern ist es meines Wissens nirgendwo gestattet. 

Die 2. Person begeht dabei eine Fischwilderei nach § 293 StGB. Wird das Vergehen bekannt,  eröffnet der Staatsanwalt in jedem Fall ein Verfahren da es sich um eine Straftat handelt. Der 1. Angler, begeht ebenfalls eine Fischwilderei, da er gegen eine wesentliche Bestimmung des Erlaubnisscheines verstößt. Da er aber grundsätzlich zum Fischen berechtigt ist, wird ein Verfahren nur eröffnet, wenn der Geschädigte Strafanzeige erstattet (§294 StGB)
Dass ein Fischereiaufseher bei einem 2-fachen Fall von Fischwilderei ein Auge zudrückt halte ich für einen frommen Wunsch.

Für Kinder gibt es ín vielen Bundesländern Sonderregelungen.

Die Anzahl der Ruten ist in einigen Bundesländern gesetzlich begrenzt, in anderen nicht.

Entscheidend ist das auf dem Erlaubnisschein aufgeführte erlaubte Fanggerät. Das können auch weniger Ruten sein als die gesetzlich erlaubten.

SNEEp


----------



## Tobbes (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage........... Wie fischt man mit 2 Spinangeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## -Andy- (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Hm, wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich mit zwei 'Grundruten' fischen darf und ich jemanden dabei habe der gelegentlich mal neu auswirft, den Futterkorb befüllt etc., ich jedoch beim Biss die Rute übernehme? Ich meine Ok, das jemand ohne Schein nicht mit der Spinnrute rumwerfen darf sehe ich ein aber wenn die Person unter meiner Aufsicht nur mal die Grundrute neu auswirft oder einen Korb neu befüllt, ist das dann auch schon gegen das Gesetz? |kopfkrat



Gruss


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Was ist so schwer daran, dass man nunmal in Deutschland einen Angelschein haben muß, um beim Angeln "auf der sicheren Seite" zu sein?

Ja, in Forellenpuffs wird vielfach letztendlich aus Gewinnstreben vieler Betreiber auch das Angeln ohne Schein geduldet, was dies aber nicht legalisiert - es scheint nur niemand zu kümmern. (in den meisten BL gibt es die Scheinpflicht auch dort!).

Wenn Eure Freunde, Partner und Bekannten Lust am Angeln verspüren, dann sollten sie lieber einfach kurz den Schein machen, anstatt immer wieder das Risiko einzugehen, auf einen Kontrolleur zu treffen, der sich für spitzfindige Auslegungen diverser "Angelhelfer"-Regelungen nicht interessiert und trotzdem erstmal ´ne Anzeige schreibt.....!

Den juckt es auch nicht, wenn jemand im Anglerboard Euch eine Halbwahrheit zum Thema geschrieben hat - der fragt nach einem Schein - und der ist dann 2 x vorhanden - oder eben nicht - für die Fischwilderei ist es auch unerheblich, ob jemand selber einen Fisch fängt - oder nicht - schon mit dem "Fischen" ist der Tatbestand vollendet - und wer das eng sehen will, der hat rechtlich gute Karten, um erstmal ein Verfahren draus zu machen, selbst wenn man "nur" mal eine Angel ausgeworfen hat.....!

Im Zweifel ist selbst ein Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei, welches dann bei Ersttätern in der Regel nach § 153a StPO gegen Zahlung eingestellt wird, teurer, als Kurs & Schein zusammen. (wobei man z.B. in NRW den Kurs garnicht besuchen MUSS, so dass man nur eine Prüfungsgebühr zu zahlen hat, nebst Kosten & Gebühren für den Schein & die entsprechende Erlaubniskarte).

Wenn jemand unsicher ist, ob ihm / ihr das Hobby zusagt, dann soll er / sie halt mal ne Weile danebensitzen oder in einem Forellenpuff (meist auch illegal, aber geduldet) mal erste Erfahrungen sammeln, anstatt zu riskieren, gleich mit einem Strafverfahren die Anglerkarriere zu starten.

Aber ihr seid ja alle alt genug und müßt selber wissen, was ihr wofür riskiert - aber erwartet hier keine Absolution für "mal eben bißchen angeln ohne Schein" - es *KANN *durchaus schiefgehen, wenn ihr an die falschen geratet (Kontrolleure, Staatsanwälte, ggf. sogar mal einen Amtsrichter) - und das Risiko bleibt....!


PS:

...auch demjenigen, der jemand ohne Schein mitangeln läßt und der selber den Schein hat, können Probleme daraus erwachsen, wenn er "scheinloses" Angeln duldet - und ich kenne einige übermotivierte Kontrolleure, die mit dem Feldstecher im Unterholz auf solche Kandidaten warten.....!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



-Andy- schrieb:


> Hm, wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich mit zwei 'Grundruten' fischen darf und ich jemanden dabei habe der gelegentlich mal neu auswirft, den Futterkorb befüllt etc., ich jedoch beim Biss die Rute übernehme? Ich meine Ok, das jemand ohne Schein nicht mit der Spinnrute rumwerfen darf sehe ich ein aber wenn die Person unter meiner Aufsicht nur mal die Grundrute neu auswirft oder einen Korb neu befüllt, ist das dann auch schon gegen das Gesetz? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss


 
s.o.

Für § 293 StGB reicht es schon aus, wenn jemand unter Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts "fischt" - das ist auch schon der Fall, wenn jemand ohne entsprechende Erlaubnis & Schein "fischt" - dazu gehört schon das bloße Auswerfen und u.U. auch schon das Beködern der Angel - WER den Fisch fängt, oder ob überhaupt ein Fisch gefangen wird, ist völlig unerheblich.

Es hilft auch nicht, wenn jemand danebensteht, der eine solche Erlaubnis & einen Fischereischein hat - da beides nicht übertragbar, sondern nur Personenbezogen gültig ist.

Wer fischt, ohne dazu entsprechend selber legitimiert zu sein, der riskiert eine Anzeige wegen § 293 StGB u.a. auch schon durch "nur mal anködern" oder "nur mal auswerfen".

E.

PS:

Es bleibt also ein Risiko mal an einen "ganz genauen" Gesetzeshüter zu geraten - klar *KANN* man das auch lockerer sehen - aber es garantiert Euch niemand, dass es nicht auch mal "eng" gesehen wird - und dann ist das Geschrei groß......!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wa
> Aber ihr seid ja alle alt genug und müßt selber wissen, was ihr wofür riskiert - aber erwartet hier keine Absolution für "mal eben bißchen angeln ohne Schein" - es *KANN *durchaus schiefgehen, wenn ihr an die falschen geratet (Kontrolleure, Staatsanwälte, ggf. sogar mal einen Amtsrichter) - und das Risiko bleibt....!
> 
> 
> ...




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## DerJonsen (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wenn Eure Freunde, Partner und Bekannten Lust am Angeln verspüren, dann sollten sie lieber einfach kurz den Schein machen, anstatt immer wieder das Risiko einzugehen, auf einen Kontrolleur zu treffen, der sich für spitzfindige Auslegungen diverser "Angelhelfer"-Regelungen nicht interessiert und trotzdem erstmal ´ne Anzeige schreibt.....!
> 
> 
> Ernie



wenn nur so einfach wäre.... wenns nur so einfach wäre....


Naja also ich lasse teilweise einen Freund mitangeln, der jedoch selber nen Schein hat...wie ist es eigtl da geregelt??? Wir haben eine gültige Karte, fischen mit 2 Angeln, jeder beaufsichtigt halt eine...bzw. der erste Biss dem Karteninhaber der zweite für den anderen, da gibts diverse Varianten, wäre ich dann auch fällig wenn er eine Rute in der Hand hält, trotz Agelscheins????würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, also wir wurden auch schon kontrolliert, hat noch nie jemand gefragt, 2 Ruten eine Erlaubnis, alles gut... auch musste nur ich meinen Schein zeigen... aber bei strengerer Auslegung...???

Wir wurden übrigens letztens "kontrolliert" sogar von der Polizei, da wurde uns mitgeteilt dass nach bayrischem Naturschutzgesetz das Befahren von Wiesen ausser nach Forst bzw. landwirtschaftl. Aspekten verboten ist...wurde auch nur höflich verwanrt ohne Bußgeld, war ok...als sie dann weg waren wurde uns klar, dass Schwarzangeln völlig in Ordnung gewesen wäre, hat niemand nach nem Schein gefragt :q:q:q


----------



## WallerChris (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Machs so wie ich..
Ich setzte mich mit dem/den Zuständigen in Verbindung und erfrage bzw hole mir eine Erlaubnis, dass meine Freundin mitfischen darf oder sogar eine Gastkarte erwerben darf, obwohl Sie keine Fischerprüfung oder ähnliches abgelegt hat..

Bis jetzt gabs da noch keine Probleme..
Auf Privatteichen ists sowieso kein Problem, wenn man mit dem Besitzter/Pächter vernünftig Redet..
Manchmal komm ich sogar mit einer Karte für uns Beide aus, was natürlich billiger ist.

mfg Christoph


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> wenn nur so einfach wäre.... wenns nur so einfach wäre....
> 
> 
> Naja also ich lasse teilweise einen Freund mitangeln, der jedoch selber nen Schein hat...wie ist es eigtl da geregelt??? Wir haben eine gültige Karte, fischen mit 2 Angeln, jeder beaufsichtigt halt eine...bzw. der erste Biss dem Karteninhaber der zweite für den anderen, da gibts diverse Varianten, wäre ich dann auch fällig wenn er eine Rute in der Hand hält, trotz Agelscheins????würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, also wir wurden auch schon kontrolliert, hat noch nie jemand gefragt, 2 Ruten eine Erlaubnis, alles gut... auch musste nur ich meinen Schein zeigen... aber bei strengerer Auslegung...???
> ...


 
Also hast Du ja eine Gewässerkarte / einen Erlaubnisschein für *DICH*.

Dieser ist auf *DICH* ausgestellt - wenn nun jemand kontrolliert und Dein Kumpel gerade "fischt" - also z.B. ne Rute reinkurbelt, dann würde er im schlimmsten Fall zum Vorzeigen *SEINES* Erlaubnisscheins aufgefordert - und wenn einer es eng sieht, dann geht der Tanz schon los, weil *ER* nunmal *keinen* hat!

In der Regel sind Gewässerkarten *nicht* übertragbar - und Deine Karte erlaubt *nicht* "*2 Ruten*", sondern sie erlaubt *DIR* mit *2 Ruten* zu fischen.

Also - wenn jemand Euch was will, ist dieser Fall in der Tat ganz einfach - weil Dein Kumpel schlicht und einfach *ohne* (eigenen) Erlaubnisschein angelt.

Alles andere ist pures Wunschdenken - und es ist *nicht* egal, wer nun angelt, solange 2 Ruten nicht überschritten werden, sondern es sind *NUR DIR* als Karteninhaber 2 Ruten erlaubt.

Er angelt in dem Fall ohne gültige Gewässerkarte, zwar mit Angelschein, aber das ist für den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei unerheblich - klar ist das jetzt total gemein - aber das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und Gewässerkarten sind nach meinem Wissen in Deutschland *IMMER* personenbezogen und gelten *NUR* für die Person, auf die sie ausgestellt sind!

E.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Er angelt in dem Fall ohne gültige Gewässerkarte, zwar mit Angelschein, aber das ist für den Tatbestand der Fischwilderei unerheblich -
> E.



So auch nicht ganz richtig....
Wenn er im Besitz eines Angelscheins ist, aber ohne ERLAUBNISS für DAS Gewässer mit SEINEM Namen fischt ist es sogar noch schlimmer als ohne Angelschein...
Denn wer im Besitz eines Fischereischeins ist, somit einen SACHKUNDENACHWEIS abgelegt hat, wird in solchen Fällen "schwerer" bestraft da er WISSENDLICH das Gesetz nicht beachtet hat und dann sogar VORSATZ mit im Spiel ist...


Aber soll jeder machen wie er meint...
Ich weiß das jemand aus meinem Umfeld mal das Problem hatte, Fischereischein gültig, Gewässerkarten für fast alle umliegenden Gewässer gekauft und er ist zum KöFi´s stippen an ein Gewässer wo er keine Karte hatte gegangen...
End vom Lied 450,- Strafe !!!!

DAS sollte man sich tunlichst überlegen!!!

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> So auch nicht ganz richtig....
> Wenn er im Besitz eines Angelscheins ist, aber ohne ERLAUBNISS für DAS Gewässer mit SEINEM Namen fischt ist es sogar noch schlimmer als ohne Angelschein...
> Denn wer im Besitz eines Fischereischeins ist, somit einen SACHKUNDENACHWEIS abgelegt hat, wird in solchen Fällen "schwerer" bestraft da er WISSENDLICH das Gesetz nicht beachtet hat und dann sogar VORSATZ mit im Spiel ist...
> 
> ...


 
...so auch nicht ganz richtig......:q

Da es gar *keine* fahrlässige Fischwilderei gibt wird *immer* nur Vorsatz bestraft.

Bedingter Vorsatz genügt insoweit zwar - aber es wirkt sich nicht strafschärfend aus, wenn der betreffende einen Angelschein zwar hat, jedoch keine Gewässerkarte.

Bestraft wird beides - und das in der Regel auch gleich.

Vertrau´ mir - ich habe als Rechtsreferendar genug Anklagen geschrieben & auch "live" Leute angeklagt, damit mein ausbildender Staatsanwalt schneller zum Golfplatz kam.
Gerade in der Deliktskategorie "Kleinkram" durften & mußten wir uns als Referendare austoben...!



Richtig ist jedoch, dass man eigentlich von einem geprüften Angler erwarten sollte, dass er schlauer ist, als der "gewöhnliche Schwarzangler" - aber auch da wundert man sich oft, da viele der "Bösen" oftmals viel viel schlauer sind, als man allgemein so annimmt!

:q

E.


----------



## Donnergugi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Ich seh das auch so wie ernie1973. Viele Angler geben sich mit irgendwelchen Halbwahrheiten zufrieden oder drehen und wenden das Gesetz nach eigenem Ermessen so, dass sie mit einigermaßen guten Gewissen ans Wasser gehen und hoffen, dass ihnen mit ihrer Auslegung der Sache nichts passiert. Ich finde es allerdings schade, dass die "Helferregelung" im Hessischen Fischereigesetz nun verschärft wurde, sodass ich eben auch keinen Bekannten mehr ans Angeln aktiv heranführen kann. Undzwar genauso wie beschrieben. Ich hab den Fischereischein und den Gewässerschein, zwei Ruten sind erlaubt. Er muss sich unmittelbar in meinem Einwirkungsbereich aufhalten und ich darf mich von ihm unterstützen lassen. Undzwar darf mein Helfer dann auch die Handangel führen.
Manche werden jetzt sagen, ist ja gut so, jeder soll den Schein machen, sonst könnte man ja immer mit einem Scheinbesitzer angeln gehen. Ich allerdings finde es schade, dass ich Freunde nicht für mein Hobby begeistern kann, ohne dass sie nur daneben stehen und zuschauen. Ich selber hab als kleiner Bub am Atlantik kleine Krebse mit Angelhaken und Muschelfetzen aus den Wellenbrechern heraus gefischt und würde mal behaupten, dass das aktive ausführen der Angelei einen erst richtig für das Hobby scharf macht. Wie bereits im anderen Post von mir gesagt, ich finde es sollte wenigstens die Möglichkeit in Vereinen geben, ganz legitim in das Hobby hinein schnuppern zu dürfen und das dann auch mal mit Angel in der Hand. 

Gruß


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Ich versteh die ganze Rumeierei nicht. Da gibt es doch nur eine klare Antwort und die lautet:

*NEIN!*

Wenn der TE schreibt er habe die Prüfung abgelegt und dann so "dusselige" Fragen stellt, dann sind juristische Feinheiten etwas, was ihm garantiert nicht helfen wird. Da hilft nur ein klares:

*NEIN! Darf man in dem Fall nicht!*

Alle anderen Antworten wird er nicht verstehen.|uhoh:


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Hast Recht Ulli!

Ich habe mir allerdings schon angewöhnt, hier jede Antwort dick zu begründen, wenn ich denke, dass die Antwort dem Fragesteller nicht gefallen wird.

Denn es gibt dann immer wieder welche, die es sich "so hinbiegen", wie sie es haben wollen!

Oft wird nicht gefragt, um eine richtige Antwort zu erhalten, sondern es wird solange gefragt, bis einem einer die Antwort schreibt, die der Fragesteller haben will!

:q

E.


----------



## flor61 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

Hy,

ich finde schon die Startfrage bedenklich.

Ich könnte auch fragen, ob mein Kind ohne Fahrerlaubnis mit einem zweiten Auto hinter mir im Straßenverkehr hinterherfahren darf. Wenn es nicht weiter weiß, kann ich ja anhalten und helfen ;+

Desweiteren ist es schlimm, daß es Poster gibt, die den Unterschied zwischen Spinnrute und Raub- bzw. Friedfischrute nicht kennen.

Und, wenn die Freundin die Rute in die Hand nehmen will, dann sollte man sie dabei unterstützen und ihr persönlich unter die Arme greifen :q

Petri


----------



## andyblub (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Was ist so schwer daran, dass man nunmal in Deutschland einen Angelschein haben muß, um beim Angeln "auf der sicheren Seite" zu sein?



Schwer zu begreifen ist es nicht. Jedoch frage ich mich, inwieweit es sinnvoll ist dass ein Jugendlicher sich einen Schein kaufen kann (prüfungslos), dann selbst angelt bzw. unterstützend von einem Scheinninhaber beaufsichtigt wird, für einen Erwachsenen (dem man mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein zutrauen darf) diese Möglichkeit nicht offen steht.

Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon einmal schrieb: Entweder man sieht die Angelprüfung als unabdingbaren Fähigkeitsnachweis, der einen zum Angeln befähigt, oder man tut es nicht. Aber das aktuelle Verfahren mit käuflichen Touristen- und Jugendfischereischeinen halte ich für inkonsequent.

Gerne soll ein Vater mit seinem Sohn angeln gehen können, keine Frage. Nur sehe ich keinen überzeugenden Grund, wieso ein 18+ jähriger Kumpel das eben nicht dürfen soll.

Nun ja, wenn ich mal einen angelscheinlosen Freund mit am Wasser haben sollte, übernimmt er ausschließlich die bedeutenden Logistikprozesse, wie z.B. die Überwachung und Kontrolle der Biertemperatur.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



andyblub schrieb:


> Schwer zu begreifen ist es nicht. Jedoch frage ich mich, inwieweit es sinnvoll ist dass ein Jugendlicher sich einen Schein kaufen kann (prüfungslos), dann selbst angelt bzw. unterstützend von einem Scheinninhaber beaufsichtigt wird, für einen Erwachsenen (dem man mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein zutrauen darf) diese Möglichkeit nicht offen steht.
> 
> Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon einmal schrieb: Entweder man sieht die Angelprüfung als unabdingbaren Fähigkeitsnachweis, der einen zum Angeln befähigt, oder man tut es nicht. Aber das aktuelle Verfahren mit käuflichen Touristen- und Jugendfischereischeinen halte ich für inkonsequent.
> 
> ...


 
Hm,

ich finde den Jugendfischereischein toll.

Der soll auch ruhig bleiben.

Daraus kann ein Erwachsener, der sich plötzlich und erst mit einem gewissen Alter überlegt, dass er angeln interessant findet auch keine Früchte ziehen, denn die Interessenlage ist eine andere.

Der Jugendfischereischein IST gesetzlich verankert und ermöglicht Jugendlichen den vereinfachten und auch verbilligten Zugang zu unserem Hobby, wenn auch unter Aufsicht.

Damit wird u.a. auch der unterschiedlichen wirtschaftlichen Situation eines Jugendlichen Rechnung getragen.

Einen solchen "erstmal-ohne-Prüfung-auf-Probe-Schein" für Erwachsene gibt es nicht.

Wer dann irgendwann das Alter hat, der muss anschließend auch zur Prüfung - also - genaue Gleichbehandlung mit Erwachsenen in diesem Punkt.

D.h. - wer ein gewisses Alter erreicht hat, der muss so oder so zur Prüfung - egal, ob er einen Jugendfischereischein mal hatte, oder nicht.

Sicherlich wäre ein "auf-Probe" Angelschein, mit dem man erstmal nur unter Aufsicht mit jemand gemeinsam angeln darf, der Erwachener ist und seinen Schein beipielsweise schon mehrere Jahre innehat, eine gute Sache.

Aber diese Möglichkeit kennt unsere Rechtsordnung (noch?)nicht und wenn Du das ändern willst, dann solltest Du die Ärmel hochkrempeln, Dich im Verband und in der Politik engagieren, um diese Idee Gesetz werden zu lassen.

Ich würde persönlich auch eine solche "Probeangelzeit" begrüßen, da so sichergestellt wäre, dass ein Angler zumindest auch praktische Kenntnisse sammelt, bevor er alleine ans Wasser geht.

Das ist bei unserer momentanen Prüfungspraxis nämlich nicht gewährleistet!

Ich habe die Idee mit dem "Probe-Angelschein" für Erwachsene auch schon einmal aufgeworfen, als es in einem anderen Thread um den Sinn und Zweck der Fischerprüfung (-spflicht) ging.

Also - ich habe weder Zeit und Lust dazu, aber wenn es Dir wichtig ist, dann kämpf´ dafür!

Wäre sicher eine gute Sache - aber ich höre jetzt schon die Stimmen derer, die mal eben schnell und einfach z.B. in NRW auch ohne Pflichtkurs die Prüfung machen wollen, um dann direkt ohne Aufsicht angeln zu können.

Aber im Moment muss halt´ jeder Erwachsene der angeln möchte die Prüfung ablegen - das kann man gut finden, oder nicht - aber um es zu ändern, muss sich erstmal das Gesetz ändern - also los!


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> Undzwar ist meine Angelprüfung nun auch schon einige Zeit her, aber ich bin mir gerade bei einer Grundsatzfrage nicht sicher:
> 
> Wenn ich an ein Gewässer gehe wo die Karte mich zum angeln mit 2 Ruten berechtigt ist es dann legitim, wenn meine Freundin mit meiner zweiten Angel spinfischend hinter mit herläuft in einigen Metern Abstand?
> 
> ...


 
Antonio hat mal wieder Recht - ich habe wieder zu weit ausgeholt!


Die Antwort auf Deine Frage lautet:

*"Nein"!*

:q

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf man zu zweit angeln?*

In NRW geht das sogar bis 10 Jahre :vik:


----------

